# Bess has kennel cough



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Took Bess to the vet as she's been coughing and gagging a bit today ... vet said its kennel cough and has given me antibiotics and anti-inflammatories, she has a mild fever. Apparently its very contagious and is airbourne (incubation period is 1 week). She must have caught it while out walking ... so its quite likely that Maisie will get too. She said to keep them away from other dogs a week after the cough has gone ... that's a big nuisance as Maisie has 2 walks a week with other dogs (I work 2 days).

Oh well ... its just part of dog ownership! Vet did say I could give Benylin and I forgot to ask how much .... does anyone know or have any experience of this? 

Thanks, Sue


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Cannot help with the Benylin question but wishing Bess a speedy recovery x We had the nose drops for kennel cough as part of our puppy pack with the vet, but I believe there are many strains of it so is not a guarantee! Have lots of puppy pamper time together x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

poor baby!  ive heard that about benylin too so i would be interested to know how much and is it kids or adults benylin??  hope she gets well soon! xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Sue - I have just searched the threads and found that someone was giving 2.5mls of Benylin though didn't say how often! Kendal knows about giving Benylin as she was saying how good it is so hopefully she will either read this thread or you could private mail her. I hope Bess is soon better and that Maisie doesn't get it! Hugs to you all  X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

at the kennels when we had an our brake during the summer a year and a half ago (took us the full summer to get rid of it as we are a boarding kennel and had dogs coming and going even though we were trying to get people to cancel) we always gave the dogs a 5ml seringe of the adult one but it was mostly biger dogs we had in so maybe half that but you could always get child one . 

you could have saved yourself money at the vets and just got the benylin, antibyotics do nothing at this stage. 

hope she is better soon.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

kendal said:


> we always gave the dogs a 5ml seringe of the adult one but it was mostly biger dogs we had in so maybe half that but you could always get child one .
> 
> you could have saved yourself money at the vets and just got the benylin, antibyotics do nothing at this stage.


Thanks Kendal. I just called the vet re the Benylin and you are right - Child Benylin for a puppy.

The vet had said its both viral and bacterial and the antibiotic would help the bacterial part ... will just have to take their advice. I guess I won't know if its the antibiotic, anti-inflammatory or Benylin that helps, but hope it goes soon.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Sue, Bess is working her way through a checklist isn't she?! Wasp sting ....check; Kennel Cough .....check.....!

I hope she improves soon and that Maisie doesn't get it.

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue sorry to hear about your little Bess... sending her a hug 

Great advice Kendal .. I will make a note of that .. just in case xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aww hope Bess makes a speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope Bess gets better soon, poor little one!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh no !! Get well soon Bess. Poor thing x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah Sue what a shame, they sound so funny when they cough though! Maisie might not get it, Izzy's best friend has had it twice and she hasn't caught it from him on either occasion despite repeated close contact before the cough actually started. Big hugs to Bess. A big glass of wine should help her mummy xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

sue one thing is it is not life threatening ,it is just the same as when we get winter coughs , some dogs wont catch it have a good immunity and there are lots of differant types linked to bordatella they do say there is a link to us giving it the dog and like wise benelyn teaspoonful x 2 a day will help but they usually get over it antibiotics are the first thing vets give but do not help the cough just the infection if it goes to the chest once they get it they usually dont get it again , you can immunise against it but they can still get it in mild form janice p.s. she will get better dont worry


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Get well soon Bess xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Took Bess to the vet as she's been coughing and gagging a bit today ... vet said its kennel cough and has given me antibiotics and anti-inflammatories, she has a mild fever. Apparently its very contagious and is airbourne (incubation period is 1 week). She must have caught it while out walking ... so its quite likely that Maisie will get too. She said to keep them away from other dogs a week after the cough has gone ... that's a big nuisance as Maisie has 2 walks a week with other dogs (I work 2 days).
> 
> Oh well ... its just part of dog ownership! Vet did say I could give Benylin and I forgot to ask how much .... does anyone know or have any experience of this?
> 
> Thanks, Sue


Hi there. Oh isn't it horrible? My vet gave me £120 worth of injections and antibiotics and all you need is Benylin! But we live and learn. Get the children age 3 to 6 years and I used a teaspoon morning and night and it works perfectly 
Hope this helps... Oh sorry it's the chesty cough one
X


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Hi there. Oh isn't it horrible? My vet gave me £120 worth of injections and antibiotics and all you need is Benylin! But we live and learn. Get the children age 3 to 6 years and I used a teaspoon morning and night and it works perfectly
> Hope this helps... Oh sorry it's the chesty cough one
> X


Thanks Debi, that does help. 

£120 ... wow that's a lot of money to treat a cough!! I was charged £49 for medicine and vet time.

I think I've bought the wrong Benylin then ... will do a swap later! Bess still has a great appetite but is a little quieter ... having 1 walk a day instead of 2. By the way, are you around 9th October by any chance for the Surrey Meet ... would be good to see you and Pushca.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. Gave Bess some Benylin today in a syringe designed for babies .... she loved it!

She's definitely more subdued than usual ... plays for a while then flakes out. Puppies are very like toddlers!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Keep us updated Sue .... xxx

A puppy being subdued.. ahh bless her ...


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't got my OCT roster yet but would love to come meet you do as soon as I can, I'll come to meet you
X


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hope Bess is over it soon.
Suprised my two have not got it with all the dog contact over the last few weeks at flyball.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Spoke to soon. Rosie started to cough yesterday, had a search and found a suggestion to use calpol as well as benylin. We haven't any benylin but have calpol and it seems to have helped.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope little Bess is on the road to recovery and that Rosie is ok x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Spoke to soon. Rosie started to cough yesterday, had a search and found a suggestion to use calpol as well as benylin. We haven't any benylin but have calpol and it seems to have helped.


Oh poor Rosie ... hope she is better soon. Thanks for the Calpol tip. My vet said kennel cough is rife at the moment and she saw 6 cases last week.



wilfiboy said:


> Hope little Bess is on the road to recovery and that Rosie is ok x


Thanks Karen ... Bess is still coughing but seems better in herself. Great appetite still (!) and plenty of energy. Unfortunately Maisie has coughed a few times ... husband took her to the vet who said she's not too bad ... she didn't give Maisie medicine but gave her the vaccination which was a squirt up the nose!... said that might be enough to ward it off.

The main inconvenience is they can't go out with my usual dog walkers on the 2 days I work as I don't want to risk passing it on.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Karen, with the calpol and benylin Rosie seems to be coping with it ok, hope it is just a mild attack.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Get well soon Bess :hug:


----------

